# Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?



## Kegelfisch (1. September 2008)

Hei Leute#h
Da ich demnächst mal wieder einen kleinen WE-Trip an die Küste machen möchte,interressiert mich,was die Dorsche im Moment fressen.Vielleicht hat mal jemand den Magen von gefangenen Fischen untersucht,bzw. diese haben was ausgespuckt.Sicherlich wird in anderen Treads geschrieben ,welche Pilker Verwendung finden,aber das sagt eigentlich nichts darüber aus,welche natürliche Hauptnahrung die Fische fressen.Ich weiß noch nicht genau,was ich anködern soll - lieber Wattwurm über'n Grund schleifen,oder doch Pilker / Twister verwenden.Ist natürlich auch 'ne Frage der Drift vom Boot.#cUwe


----------



## Fishstalker (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hallo, ich hab am Samstag einen Dorsch gefangen, der hatte 2 Krebse und 1 Garnele im Magen. Gefangen hab ich ihn aber auf Mottwurm.
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg

mfg Stalker


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Fishstalker schrieb:


> Mottwurm.


 ?????#c?????? Kenn ich ja garnicht die Viecher


----------



## Rosi (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Die Dorsche sind voller Garnelen und  Fischbrut. Meine hatten kleine Aalmuttern verschluckt und Garnelen.

Kennt ihr den Mottwurm nicht? Den fängt man mit einer Stirnlampe im seichten Wasser, wie Regenwürmer an Land. Daher der Vergleich mit den Motten. Beide Arten streben zum Licht.
Eine Weile angeleuchtet, ist der Mottwurm als Wasserglühwurm sofort für die Fische sichtbar und ein super fängiger Köder. Kaufen kann man ihn nicht. (außer vielleicht bei E-bay)


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

@Rosi
und wie läßt sich das liebe Tierchen fangen?
mit kleinem Kescher?
Hilf mal bitte einem nicht Strandbewohner und Gelegenheitsbrandi-angler, auch wenns nicht unmittelbar heir her gehört.
Danke im Voraus
Gruß A.


----------



## FalkenFisch (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den Mottwurm nicht? Den fängt man mit einer Stirnlampe im seichten Wasser, wie Regenwürmer an Land. Daher der Vergleich mit den Motten. Beide Arten streben zum Licht.
> Eine Weile angeleuchtet, ist der Mottwurm als Wasserglühwurm sofort für die Fische sichtbar und ein super fängiger Köder. Kaufen kann man ihn nicht. (außer vielleicht bei E-bay)


 
|kopfkrat ist "Mottwurm" nicht einfach eine andere Bezeichnung für den allseits bekannten und beliebten Seeringelwurm . . .

. . . und die Namensverwandschaft kommt bestimmt, weil er mit seinen Kiefern auch schöne Löcher beissen kann


----------



## Nordlicht (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

seht mal: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.palkan.de/seeringelwurm.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.palkan.de/seeringelwurm.htm&h=160&w=240&sz=16&hl=de&start=2&usg=__GwziyZqY1vK0Zcx_VMG0eoafFGU=&tbnid=fBq4_x-or2Z1KM:&tbnh=73&tbnw=110&prev=/images%3Fq%3DMottwurm%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG

Oder auch: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.aalkiller.de/Koder/Seeringelwurm/P5140003__Custom_.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.aalkiller.de/Koder/Seeringelwurm/seeringelwurm.html&h=300&w=400&sz=38&hl=de&start=1&usg=__XHPOeYUGVAIXWk_L-EzuCSRkp0Q=&tbnid=NK9NlorCbfmfAM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3DMottwurm%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG


----------



## Coasthunter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den Mottwurm nicht? Den fängt man mit einer Stirnlampe im seichten Wasser, wie Regenwürmer an Land. Daher der Vergleich mit den Motten. Beide Arten streben zum Licht.
> Eine Weile angeleuchtet, ist der Mottwurm als Wasserglühwurm sofort für die Fische sichtbar und ein super fängiger Köder. Kaufen kann man ihn nicht. (außer vielleicht bei E-bay)


 
Hört sich ja fast wie ein Märchen an.:q 

@996: Geh zu irgend einem Höker und bestell Dir Seeringelwürmer. Mit ner Stirnlampe wird das nix.#d


----------



## Kegelfisch (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Vielen Dank an alle ,für die Antworten#6
Ich denke , daß ich 's wohl dann mit Watt- bzw. Seeringelwürmern an Naturködermontagen mit Buttlöffeln oder anderen Gewichten versuchen werde .Nur eben keine 400g - Bomben , wie beim letzten "Fish und Fun". Die große Heringszeit ist wohl  durch und der Dorsch gräbt nun den Grund um (äh , oder Stirnlampe?).Ein paar wurmähnliche Twister können ebenfalls nicht schaden . Wenn ich nun keine frischen Würmer bekomme , kann man es ernsthaft mit den "Gulp"-Dingern versuchen , oder fängt man damit nur Angler ? Ich versuche mal Würmer vorzubestellen . Also dann , einen schönen Abend noch |wavey: ; Uwe


----------



## DerMayor (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Bestell lieber vor, die Gulp's taugen nix!!


----------



## Kegelfisch (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei "Mayor"|wavey:
Habe ich gerade beim "Wattwurm" in Rerik via Mail versucht. Ich hoffe , daß es klappt , denn wenn ich die Internetseite anklicke bekomme ich die Anzeige , daß ich nicht befugt bin auf die Seite zuzugreifen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.Uwe


----------



## Rosi (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Moin Kegelfisch, ganz ernsthaft versuch es lieber mit Wattwürmern. Wir waren am We in der Wismarer Bucht pilken. Bis 11 Uhr sollen die Wittlinge noch gebissen haben, auch einige Dorsche. Wir sind erst gegen 14 Uhr draußen gewesen, da war nichts los. Die Christina aus Wismar lag uns zeitweise gegenüber, die fingen auch fast nichts. Fische waren reichlich zu sehen, doch sie wollten den Pilker nicht. Wenn, dann einen kurz angebundenen Gummitwister, etwa einen halben Meter über dem Pilker. (Bilder)

Im Wattwurm gibt es eigentlich immer Wattis. Tl. 038296 78333.
Es sind Makrelen unterwegs, vergiß das Paternoster nicht.


----------



## Waldemar (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

zitat:
Es sind Makrelen unterwegs, vergiß das Paternoster nicht

danke, guter tip rosi, werd mal gleich welche einpacken.

@kegelfisch, 
morgen gehts los nach rerik.
dann werd ich dir berichten was sie zur zeit mögen.
hoffentlich gehts mit dem wind.
wetter soll ja durchwachsen sein und wind ablandig.


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Danke Rosi fur die Tips|wavey:.Ist das auf dem vorletzten Bild die "Slippe" vom Campingplatz Meschendorf ? Würde mir reichen,da mein Kahn sicherlich für Euren Beibootgröße haben dürfte:q.Übrigens Rosi und Waldemar , mein Gerödel ist schon fertig gepackt , selbstverständlich auch mit Paternostern und vor allem auch 2 Spinnruten samt Blinkern und Wobblern.Damit hab ich auch schon gute Dorsche gefangen und die sind handlicher als Pilken.Dazu kommen nun noch 2 Grundruten .Wenn allerdings nur Sturm angesagt ist,dann gehts eben nur in der Brandung.Das Paket steht aber samt Dreibein und Angeln auch schon fertig zum Zugriff.Übrigens Waldemar , Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und das Ihr nicht zu viel Wind habt.Scheint etwas haarig zu werden.Existiert "Der Wattwurm" in Rerik noch ? Internetadresse funzt bei mir nicht und auf meine Mailanfrage kam ebenfalls keine Reaktion.Mußte leider wieder lange arbeiten und konnte deshalb nicht anrufen . Vielleicht hab ich morgen etwas früher Feierabend,dann versuche ich es mal mit Telefon.
Also dann noch einen schönen Abend Euch Beiden ; Uwe#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei , Waldemar|bla:
Ich noch mal.Habe gerade die Wetterorakel von DWD und BSH befragt - da stand was von Böen bis 7 , SSW - wind , 0,5-1m Welle und Gewittermöglichkeit . Zieht Euch bloß sinnig an und denkt an die Weste . Wenn's zu doll wird , geht lieber in die Brandung . Denn nicht alle Fische fressen Alles !!!!:g Uwe


----------



## Rosi (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Am Freitag soll Bootswetter sein, Sa auch. 

Hi Kegelfisch, das ist die Slippe vom Campingplatz in Pepelow. So ganz offiziell ist die nicht. Die Slippe von Meschendorf ist richtig steil! Ich habe auch nur einen kleinen Kahn. Mit Spinnruten willst du los? Wie lang sind die denn?

Den Wattwurm gibt es noch, blos das Internet wird etwas vernachlässigt. Ich werde mal nachfragen wenn ich wieder dort bin.


----------



## DerMayor (4. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

kleiner Tipp: Bei mehreren Anbissstellen ruhig einen HAken mit Watti und einen mit mottwurm bestücken!!:m


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei Rosi#h
Die gab es früher noch nicht,ich war mit meinen Brüdern 3x in Pepelow im Ferienlager.Is auch schon ein paar Monde her.Wie steil ist denn die Slippe in Meschendorf ? Waldemar sagte , daß es mit meiner Rudernußschale klappen würde . Ich habe einen Hänger mit Rollen und 'ner Winde . Zur Not würde ich den Hänger mit runtergelassenem Stützrad runterschieben und dabei mit einem Seil um die Hängerkupplung nachlassen . Mit dem "Wattwurm" habe ich heute telefoniert und es geht alles klar.Als Spinnruten nehme ich normale 2,70 er mit etwas höherem Wurfgewicht. Ohne werfen kann ich denen sogar Pilker bis 150g anbieten,sonst WG 80g.
Mach's gut und danke ; Uwe#6


----------



## hans albers (5. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

moin uwe..

beim wattwurm bekommst du auch immer vor ort würmer..
die haben meistens  genug da,auch ohne vorbestellung..|rolleyes

eine alternative für dich wäre neben campingplatz und boot
noch die seebrücke in rerik.
da musstete aber früh ( ca 16.00-17.00)
da sein , da am wochenende meistens ein schönes gedränge..

ist n nettes eckchen da oben,

petri

lars

viele grüsse auch an waldemar...
der mich netterweise beim letzten
dorschtreffen
in meschendorf mit rausgenommen hat.

gibts eigentlich die unterkunft bei bernd noch?


----------



## Kegelfisch (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei,Hans Albers|wavey:
Ich bin zum ersten Mal dort.Das mit den Würmern ist schon in die Wege geleitet (beide Arten).Ich hoffe natürlich auf Bootswetter,aber wenns nicht ist,dann gehts natürlich an die Seebrücke .Wegen der Unterkunft mußt Du Waldemar fragen,der ist jetzt am WE dort und läßt mir hoffentlich noch was drin.Gutes Wetter hat er jedenfalls - sah erst nicht so aus. Uwe


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

yo...
schreib mal wie es war
wollte evtl. im herbst auch noch mal los

greetz

lars


----------



## Waldemar (11. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

leider ist das we schon vorbei.
ich war von do.-mo. mittag auf dem camping seeblick.
was der dorsch momentan frisst, ist schwer zu sagen.
ich hoffe unser uwe-kegelfisch kann besseres nach seiner tur berichten.

am freitag wollte er nur wattis so auf 10-15 m tiefe.
am sammstag nahm er wattis und gummi, auchh schöne platten waren dabei.
am sonntag hab ich ihn nicht gefunden.
aber mein zeltnachbar hatte mit seiner frau 24 stk. vor rerik so auf 14-15 m.
gesucht hab ich unter land, 10 km draußen bei den großen schiffen und richtung kübo.
aber leider leider.
das wetter war herrlich, der zeltplatz fast leer und die rückreise fiel schwer.
nächster voraussichtlicher termin ist das we am 03.10.
aber voher gehts noch mal 3 tage mit der baltic II von heiligenhafen raus.


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei Waldemar#h
Ich hab schon auf Deinen Bericht gelauert. Schade ,daß Ihr nicht so viel gefangen habt , is aber eben besser für mich !! Ich hätte Dir natürlich trotzdem ordentlich was gegönnt . Sag mal , 10 -15 m Wassertiefe ? Wenn ich mir die Seekarte ansehe , ist das ja ordentlich weit draußen ! Was hattet Ihr denn für ein Boot ? Also 5 km von KÜBÖ raus bei Flaute und kaum Drift ,waren es allerhöchstens 12 m . Da müßt Ihr auch Glück mit dem Wind gehabt haben . Wie sieht die Rampe im Moment aus ? Kann ich den Kahn gemütlich vom Hänger ins Wasser schubsen , oder brauch ich 'n Amphibienpanzer |abgelehn? 
Wie war die Drift und was für Gewichte hast Du gebraucht ? Würmer kriege ich und sonst ist auch alles gepackt . Wenn meine Frau nicht am Montag wieder arbeiten müßte , würde ich auch länger oben bleiben :c. Hab dann 2 Wochen Urlaub bis 3.10. .Vielleicht hat noch einer Lust vom 23.-25.9. oder 27.9.-4.10. ? 5. geht leider nicht , sonst würde ich mich gerne mit einklinken Waldemar . Ihr werdet von mir hören . Uwe


----------



## Rosi (11. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hi Waldemar, sag blos es gab da irgendwo Dorsch? Ich habe ihn ( mit Wattis) gesucht bis zur Ansteuerungstonne. Rerik war kaum noch in der Ferne zu erahnen. Unter mir ging es 20m in die Tiefe. Meine Bootsnachbarn hatten alle nur Heringe, Makrelen und ein paar Plattfische. 
Als ob die Fischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen durchgezogen wären, nur ohne lose Krautbänke.

Der Wattwurm versucht seine Seite wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, kann aber noch ein Weilchen dauern.


----------



## Waldemar (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hallo rosi, fischer waren natürlich wieder reichlich unterwegs.
der tip mit den dorschen war von einem tauchlehrer.
das revier ist wohl etwas steinig, so um die 15 m.
die haben beim tauchgang dort dorschansammlungen gesehen und so war es dann auch wohl.
die gefangenen dorsche hab ich gesehen, aber nicht selbst gefangen.
ein angelkutter soll da auch gestanden haben.

hi uwe,
ich war mit meinem schlauchi 3,80m u.9,9 yam...unterwegs.
wie gesagt, bei ruhigem wetter waren wir 10 km draußen.
muß jeder selbst wissen.
die rampe ist ok.
der nachbar hat sein gfk boot, garantiert doppelt so schwer wie deins, mit sonem opel-transporter wieder hochgezogen.
mit deinem pkw schaffst du das locker. wenn nicht, helfen sie dir mit dem traktor von der tauchschule.
ich hab ein 40 m seil dabei. da brauch ich nicht dis runter fahren.


----------



## faun (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

@Waldemar,

Kannst du mir die stelle mit den Steinen, ein bißchen genauer beschreiben,will morgen raus.

@rosi

die 1. Ansteuerungstonne,hast du einen Kartenausschnitt,komme von Warnemünde und kenne das Revier nicht so genau.


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Moin Faun, die Ansteuerungstonne liegt etwa 10sm vor Rerik und kennzeichnet den Zugang zur Fahrrinne nach Wismar. Das kannst du dir bei Google Earth gut ansehen. Ich weiß nicht ob man einfach ein Bild zeigen darf. Ich kann dir einen Link per E-Mail schicken.


----------



## faun (14. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

@rosi
schick mir den Link,aber wie es aussieht,macht es heute keinen Sinn,da der Wind zunehmen soll und der Rückweg bei 5-6 unangenehm und teuer wird.Werde wohl aufs nächst Wochenende ausweiche müssen.


----------



## zanderzahn (15. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hallo @alle hier#h

ich bin vom 20.09-28.09. wieder auf dem campingplatz seeblick...

letztes jahr konnte ich nicht mit der "wattwurm" rausfahren, weil es einfach zu hohen wellengang gab...

habe dann brandungsangeln mit süßwassergeschirr probiert (karpfenrute bis 80gr wurfgewicht und softpilkrute bis 140gr wurfgewicht) und habe immerhin 10 dorsche (drei gut maßige von 43-50cm) gefangen... das war schon gut!!!

nun die frage an euch: 

wer kann mir nen kutter in der nähe empfehlen, der auch bei etwas stärkerem wetter rausfährt??? (ab wismar oder rostock)

und... 

wie siehts dieses jahr mit den dorschen beim brandungsangeln aus? - kann ich wieder mit erfolg rechnen (als greenhorn unter den brandungsanglern - oder hatte ich letztes jahr einfach nur glück?)

ausserdem:

lohnt es sich ein kleines boot zu mieten und ziellos rauszufahren (ohne echolot usw...) - ich glaube das ist sehr schwer fisch zu finden ohne ahnung und plan???

mfg

markus


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei Zanderzahn#h 
Komme doch am 20.abends beim Bungalow "Arizona" vorbei . Vielleicht ergiebt sich was ?
Uwe


----------



## Waldemar (16. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei Zanderzahn#h
> Komme doch am 20.abends beim Bungalow "Arizona" vorbei . Vielleicht ergiebt sich was ?
> Uwe


 
na na na, was solln das sein?|supergri

pass bloß auf mit den angeboten, wer weiß wer da noch so alles kommt.


----------



## zanderzahn (16. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

@kegelfisch:

mach ich gerne!!! bitte sende mir ne PN wo genau dein stellplatz ist#h


@waldemar:

haste etwa futterneid??? - |rolleyes

- war nur spass - bin als ostseegreenhorn echt dankbar für jeden tipp...


mfg

markus


----------



## Waldemar (17. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

futterneid??


immer!!!!

wenn zum ostseeangeln geht.#q


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei Waldemar , ganz ruhig , er will doch nur spielen :q . Außerdem is mein Kumpel Klaus K. schon lange tot und seine Tochter hat andere Interessen :vik:.Warum soll man nicht mal auf diesem Wege andere Boardis kennenlernen ?
Hallo Zanderzahn - am Besten Du druckst Dir von der Homepage des Zeltplatzes ein Bild des Bungalows aus - muß ich auch so machen,da ich zum ersten Male dort bin.
Bis dann ; Uwe


----------



## zanderzahn (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hallo kegelfisch!!!

... es gibt dort mehrere bungalows ARIZONA....|kopfkrat

aber ich werd dich schon irgendwie finden...:vik:

sachen sind im auto morgen um 6.00 gehts los!!!



mfg

markus


----------



## Waldemar (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hi uwe, :vik:wie hibbelich bist du denn schon???

oder bist du schon weg???


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Schon wieder da :vik::vik: ! 
Der Zeltplatz is ja genial , vor allem schön ruhig in der Nachsaison. Slippen dort war aber nicht drin . Es war NO - Wind und Sonntag sogar auf Nord drehender Wind mit ziemlicher Dünung und darum war vorne an der Rampe alles weggespült. Wir sind dann von Kühlungsborn raus.Sonnabend haben wir erst vor Kübo gesucht , in verschiedenen Tiefen . Außer kleinen versprengten (vermutl.) Heringstrupps gabs aber nichts . Da Badewannenwetter war ging es weiter Richtung Trollegrund . Da war dann glaube ich Angelversammlung :q . Ca. 15 - 20 Boote machten Hetzjagd auf die Wittlinge . Wir waren dann das 21. und haben auch ein paar abbekommen . Ich habe aber nur 2 Dorsche gesehen , welche gelandet wurden . Wir hatten jedenfalls keinen , es war dennoch ein schöner Tag . Meine Frau sieht jetzt aus ,wie eine Leuchtboje :q :q . Sonntag war etwas bewölkter und wir versuchten es erst erneut . Vor Kühlungsborn gab es aber erst ab 18 m Fischortung und meine Frau fing 3 kleine Heringe und ein Sandaal (Tobs) . Leichtsinnigerweise und eher aus Frust , noch nichts entscheidenes gefangen zu haben , ging es dann wieder NO vom Trollegrund . Da die Drift dann schon recht stark war , haben wir uns dort verankert , aber außer einem kleinen Dorsch kam nichts raus .Zwei wohl eher gehakte Wittlinge rissen kurz vorm Boot ab . Wir haben dann aufgrund der langsam extremen Dünung (Wellenhöhe teilweise 1,5-2m) abgebrochen . Die Rücktour dauerte natürlich dadurch auch ewig , aber wir und auch das Boot sind schon etwas gewöhnt . (War aber trozdem leicht irre , also nicht nachmachen ! )#d Wir wollten statt dessen noch abends in die Brandung , aber der Strand war weg#c . Geangelt haben wir vom Boot aus mit 2 Grundruten und Watt-/Seeringelwürmern und 2 schweren Spinnruten mit Pilkern bis 80g (am 20. in orange/grün bzw. Sandaaldekor und je einen rot/schwarzen Twister oder größerem Twister solo bzw. am 21. bis 125g Pilker rot/grün oder blau ). Auf Wurm fingen wir nicht einen Fisch,warum auch immer #c.
Übrigens , "Zanderzahn" kam auch nicht vorbei , oder gerade in der Zeit als wir am Ufer waren . 
Fazit: Ich/wir fahren da bestimmt nochmal hin . Vielleicht im Spätherbst oder Winter zum Brandungsangeln . 
Machts gut ; Uwe#h


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Die Dorsche ziehen in kleinen Trupps umher und sind nicht mehr so weit draußen. Hier liegen 3 im Boot. Einer hatte eine große, frische Krabbe im Magen. Die anderen Beiden waren hungrig, ihre Mägen leer.


----------



## Waldemar (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hallo rosi, ich hoffe doch dass die trupps mehr und größer werden.
will naämlich am kommenden we. wieder für 4 tage nach rerick.
hauptsache wirds mit dem wind nicht so dolle.
sonnst muß ich die brandungssaison für mich eröffnen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo rosi, ich hoffe doch dass die trupps mehr und größer werden.
> will naämlich am kommenden we. wieder für 4 tage nach rerick.
> hauptsache wirds mit dem wind nicht so dolle.
> sonnst muß ich die brandungssaison für mich eröffnen.



Wann wilst denn genau dahin? Ich bin ab Montag 6.10. fürn paar Tage oben.


----------



## Waldemar (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hi jörg,
warscheinlich von freitag bis montag, wobei der montag schon der abreisetag ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hi jörg,
> warscheinlich von freitag bis montag, wobei der montag schon der abreisetag ist.



Hmm, schade, dann können wir uns ja gerade noch zuwinken beim vorbeifahren. |wavey:


----------



## Waldemar (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

ja leider.
das nächste mal komm ich warscheinlich vom 31. okt.-03. nov.
irgend wann klapts bestimmt mal wieder.
letzten herbst hatten wir uns ja auch um einen tag verpasst.


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

hallo kegelfisch!!!

bin am 3.10. wieder abgereist und es war schade, dass ich dich nicht getroffen hab... habe nach dir geschaut aber nichts gefunden... (hatten am anreisetag noch besuch von schwiegereltern und ich konnte erst am montag angeln...)

mein fazit: 

es war mir wieder nicht möglich mit der "wattwurm" rauszufahren, der wind war zu heftig (die wollten nicht)

- in rostock war ich zu spät- die waren schon ausgebucht...

- ABER:

ich habe 5mal in der brandung geangelt (immer ab dämmerung bis etwa 23:00)
und habe immerhin 9 dorsche gefangen (7 davon waren maßig - 40 bis 50cm) - drei mitgenommen und noch zwei wittlinge und einen aal gefangen...

an der feederrute ne tolle sache, die dorsch-bisse sind schon nen hammer am leichten geschirr...!!!

ich werde wiederkommen, und irgendwann klappts auch mal mit ner ausfahrt!!!


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hei Zanderzahn#h
Wir waren leider nur ein verlängertes WE da . Aber ich komme bestimmt wieder , vor allem wegen der Brandungsangelei (bin dabei Neueinsteiger seit Neujahr 2008 auf Fehmarn)und der Hütten. Wir hatten am 20.09. 2 Leute beim Brandungsangeln besucht (Beine vertreten nach 'nem Tag auf der Nußschale) war aber noch hell und sie hatten erst 2 Hornhechte . Vielleicht klappt es ja doch mal , daß man jemanden aus dem Board dort trifft . Meeresangler_Schwerin,Waldemar und Rosi scheinen ja auch hin und wieder da zu sein .Da ist nur die Frage , wie erkennt man sich , wenn man sich nicht schon gesehen hat ? Mit Urlaub sieht es ab Oktober leider bei mir schlecht aus und wenn , dann geht es nur ganz kurzfristig , also zu kurz ,um sich zu verabreden . |wavey:Uwe


----------



## zanderzahn (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

wir (familie) planen einen urlaub im mai oder anfang juni,
weil danach meine große in die schule kommt und dann sind die preise in der hauptsaison fast unbezahlbar für uns...

keine ahnung was man dann in der brandung fangen kann - oder ob der kutter aus rerik rausfährt...???

...an alle wissenden: was geht im mai/juni an der ostsee???

grüße an alle!!! #h


----------



## Dorsch 48 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was frisst der Dorsch vor der deutschen Ostseeküste derzeit ?*

Hering-Hornhecht-Dorsch

aber nicht alles an der gleichen Stelle:q


----------

